# Where to buy oil-based polyurethane?



## Red (1 Feb 2012)

Hi guys,

I've decided the best finish for my project would be a satin or matte oil-based polyurethane, but then I came across the problem of where to buy it? Google spits up loads of Us based firms for $7, and only a couple of UK ones for £35 or £50. Are there any places I should be looking instead, or a brand that I should use to search on for better results?

Red


----------



## toysandboats (1 Feb 2012)

I have used Smith and Rodger for several finishes. You can ring them to talk things through and their advice is excellent:

Smith & Rodger

David Ward


----------



## Red (2 Feb 2012)

Thanks David. I will definitely check them out


----------



## tophat (9 Feb 2012)

I've found the stuff from wickes to be very good and reasonably priced...

http://www.wickes.co.uk/varnish-wood-st ... solvevarn/


----------



## Red (5 Mar 2012)

I just spoke to the lovely people at Smith & Rodger. Really nice people, and they guy I got to speak to seemed knowledgable and helpful. Thanks for the recommendation David.


----------

